# Can't open attachments in Outlook



## aninkling (Dec 1, 2007)

I can see there is an attachment, eg, a .msg file, but open doesn't work. If I save it, then I can open it as an object, but there's no formatting. It looks like hex code for a windows document. I've read the information on adding a registry entry to change the Level1 entry, and I did it. That doesn't help. This is Outlook 2003, no exchange server; direct download from service provider. 

There are over 1,000,000 hits on not being able to open email attachments, even when I include Vista. I've had no problem with XP.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

is this all attachments or specific ones?


----------



## aninkling (Dec 1, 2007)

So far, everything.


----------



## aninkling (Dec 1, 2007)

I was reading other threads, and it's possible that one of the recent service packs did the job. In particular, it might have been SP 3 for Office 2003. I think that's about the time it happened. Usually when there's a problem with a service pack, it's because the SP resets some flags or values, not letting the user know. But I can't figure out where. It is peculiar that the Temporary Internet files parameter value is not in my user name folder; it's somewhere else. I've attached the registry entry, which I have edited to add .msg and .eml files.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you believe it was sp3 that caused it, try rolling back your system by doing a system restore to a date just prior to the problem. 

theres been major problems problems with vista and outlook 2003.


----------



## aninkling (Dec 1, 2007)

- I understand from another forum entrie by a guru that it isn't possible/safe to role back SP3. ??? 
- I found I can open wmv files, which is associated with Windows Media Player.


----------



## aninkling (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Can't open attachments in Outlook- Solution found*

With the help of Microsoft, a solution has been found to the problem of not being able to open some or all file types attached to email messages in Outlook 2003 on Vista: the Google Desktop is blocking the action. As a work-around: 

Go to add-ins: Tools.Options.Other.Advanced Options, Add-In Manager button and, if the Google Desktop addin is checked, uncheck it. 

This solved the problem of not being able to open and view attachments.


----------

